# New pony trouble - will a new yard be the answer?



## ponytrouble (7 April 2021)

Apologies if this is long! I bought a 19 year old Welsh Section B for my 8 year old daughter and he arrived 10 days ago. He was the most calm, well-mannered pony when we tried him - quite a kick-along really, which was exactly what we were looking for. We bought him from a riding school where he was much loved and took part in pony club activities, lessons, shows etc. He had been stabled 24/7 since January due to the wet conditions of the turnout.

When he arrived, my daughter rode him and he was lovely - super calm and responsive. We spent the first few days spending time grooming, giving cuddles and some gentle walking and trotting. He was stabled at night and he started barging past to get out in the morning, so I decided to put him on 24/7 turnout as the weather was decent and he was so happy in the field. He remains a delight to catch and is very happy having cuddles in the field. Quickly his behaviour started to change and he became a pain on the yard - wanting to go back to the field, fidgeting and pawing at the ground whilst tied up. Nothing nasty but not stress free and not suitable for a child to manage. 

I quickly noticed that there are no other horses visible from his stable and, obviously coming from a riding school this is a big change.

Five days in we took him to an organised hack and he was like a different pony - on his toes and ends up rearing and throwing my daughter into the road. Obviously extremely distressing for us all. Thankfully my daughter is ok.

I speak to the previous owner who is in shock at his behaviour and offers a refund, says that he is unsettled and is confident that this is something that can be improved. We discuss the possibility of a new yard which I have organised - the new yard is part of a school run equestrian centre and is busy and has a very structured routine in place. It replicates his previous home so I am really hoping he will settle and be the pony we tried out. I am absolutely sure he was not doped btw as I checked for signs at the trial and a friend also saw him a week previously. I have had his back checked and there are no problems but his saddle doesn't fit so we are replacing this. A friend's 12 year old daughter rode him after the rearing incident and he was very strong - trying to tank off with her and throwing in bucks. I attribute this to his poorly fitting saddle.

Here we are now and he is going to the new yard in two day's time. Has anyone had any experience of a pony settling in one place and not another? I have faith that he is a good boy - he stands so patiently for us to put his rugs on/off and loves being lavished with affection in the field (which is all we're doing now as I don't want to stress him out further by making him revisit the very empty yard endlessly). I suppose we're trying to build trust and I am hopeful it's working. However, am I being realistic? I am already heavily emotionally invested in this pony - as is my daughter but I absolutely did not want a project pony. He was chosen because he could 'hit the ground running' with us and I am worried that all I wanted was a straightforward pony and I've ended up with a pony my daughter can't currently ride as he isn't safe for her.

Would love to hear of any similar experiences??


----------



## dogatemysalad (7 April 2021)

I think you are very wise in how you are dealing with this. The bottom line is that your daughter is safe and the pony is happy, which he doesn't seem to be at the moment. 
Keep the former owner on board and ensure that she is happy to refund after trying a new environment. 
Different yards make a big difference, although some horses find any move/new owner incredibly stressful and take time and consistency before they settle. 
I had three horses, all with different temperaments who moved a few times over the years. On two yards in particular, they all became raving lunatics, even the extremely laid back family cob. Both times, I moved them after a few months and the change was incredible. I'm currently on a well run yard with a YO who is like an old school matron and yet the horses thrive there. 
Really hope you manage to find a resolution that works for your daughter and the pony.


----------



## Equi (7 April 2021)

My boy during summer time was a nightmare at the yard (he wasn’t great during winter either but the fact he was hungry made him tolerate stable) he’d be stressy and bolshy and absolutely could not be stabled for even two seconds but ridden he was 100% (one of the reasons I bought him) it was in all winter and out all summer no real routine in between.

at the new yard (structured routine of turnout and times etc) he went into his new stable looked around at his new barn yard mates and sighed a big relief. He has never displayed the behaviours he did at the last yard at this new one and no one believes me that he ever could 😂 he can be left in the stable or field all alone if needs be. At last yard I said if he ever needed boxrest he’d have to be shot because someone would die. Now he’s so chill he could do it no bother lol


----------



## ponytrouble (7 April 2021)

Thank you so much for replying. That’s really interesting and I am desperately hoping that’s the same for our boy. I couldn’t view the yard before we joined because of lockdown so I didn’t realise just how quiet it is and how out of the way his stable would be. The previous owner has been great - I am sending her daily updates and she’s happy to give us some time to try to settle him. Unfortunately my budget isn’t limitless so we have a month to sort him out or he will have to go back - I think we’ll all be quite heartbroken if it comes to this. Thanks again for your advice xx


----------



## ponytrouble (7 April 2021)

Equi said:



			My boy during summer time was a nightmare at the yard (he wasn’t great during winter either but the fact he was hungry made him tolerate stable) he’d be stressy and bolshy and absolutely could not be stabled for even two seconds but ridden he was 100% (one of the reasons I bought him) it was in all winter and out all summer no real routine in between.

at the new yard (structured routine of turnout and times etc) he went into his new stable looked around at his new barn yard mates and sighed a big relief. He has never displayed the behaviours he did at the last yard at this new one and no one believes me that he ever could 😂
		
Click to expand...

This gives me hope - thank you so much xx


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 April 2021)

Not a pony but we put our first Appaloosa mare onto a DIY yard, she was there for 6 weeks and was a complete nightmare.  We moved her roughly 4 miles away to another DIY yard, she was difficult to lead until about halfway to the new yard, then she settled and became easier.  She was always best described as 'quirky' but the yard move suited her and she was never difficult to handle again.  We never did work out what the problem had been as she moved  twice more in the 22 years she was with us, with no problems at all


----------



## 9tails (7 April 2021)

You're doing all the right things, I'm sure you'll have great success at the new yard.  Good luck!


----------



## Birker2020 (7 April 2021)

Just be aware that when trying a horse if it is very quiet and withdrawn it may not necessarily be doped but water could well have been withheld which results in calmer behaviour simply due to its dehydrated nature.  It's a very old trick that dealers have used in the past.

That's why its essential to see a horse/pony loose in its usual stable and check it has access to water (along with checking at the same time that its not been crib biting and it doesn't windsuck or weave.) The same goes with it's field or paddock, check water has not been withheld.

Good luck at the new yard.


----------



## ponytrouble (7 April 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Not a pony but we put our first Appaloosa mare onto a DIY yard, she was there for 6 weeks and was a complete nightmare.  We moved her roughly 4 miles away to another DIY yard, she was difficult to lead until about halfway to the new yard, then she settled and became easier.  She was always best described as 'quirky' but the yard move suited her and she was never difficult to handle again.  We never did work out what the problem had been as she moved  twice more in the 22 years she was with us, with no problems at all
		
Click to expand...

wow - I really hope we see the same change 🤞🏻 Thank you xx


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (7 April 2021)

Just to add, my sensible well trained lad tests the boundaries after a yard moves and tries to reset the relationship between us. This might not happen with yours but it doesn't hurt to expect it and be prepared to do some groundwork when he arrives at his new home, just to make sure he knows the rules haven't changed, he still has to behave and walk nicely.

You might also want to consider the change in workload from a RS to a single owner. Discuss with your new YO / YM about any reduction or change to feed to reflect a much easier workload.


----------



## ponytrouble (7 April 2021)

Birker2020 said:



			Just be aware that when trying a horse if it is very quiet and withdrawn it may not necessarily be doped but water could well have been withheld which results in calmer behaviour simply due to its dehydrated nature.  It's a very old trick that dealers have used in the past.

That's why its essential to see a horse/pony loose in its usual stable and check it has access to water (along with checking at the same time that its not been crib biting and it doesn't windsuck or weave.) The same goes with it's field or paddock, check water has not been withheld.

Good luck at the new yard.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for this - I saw his stable & there was definitely plentiful water.


OrangeAndLemon said:



			Just to add, my sensible well trained lad tests the boundaries after a yard moves and tries to reset the relationship between us. This might not happen with yours but it doesn't hurt to expect it and be prepared to do some groundwork when he arrives at his new home, just to make sure he knows the rules haven't changed, he still has to behave and walk nicely.

You might also want to consider the change in workload from a RS to a single owner. Discuss with your new YO / YM about any reduction or change to feed to reflect a much easier workload.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - this is definitely on my mind. The new YO has been extremely helpful & is happy to help lunge/long rein him. The long term plan is for him to be a working livery pony as I think this will really suit him x


----------



## Wishfilly (7 April 2021)

I think changing yards may be a good idea, but I agree with the PP that likely the largest change has been to his workload. This sort of problem can be common when ex-RS ponies go to private homes.

How much did you ride him in the 5 days prior to the hack?

Going onto spring grass with a reduction in workload is likely to make any pony on their toes and excited- although a poorly fitting saddle won't help. 

If you can put him on working livery, I would do so ASAP.


----------



## honetpot (7 April 2021)

I used to have our PC sales list, and I have lots of tales of woe and my advice is always get a pony from a similar set up/facilities as you are going to take it to. A pony that in regular work is the hardest to judge, and not many family homes can provide that level of work.


----------



## ponytrouble (7 April 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			I think changing yards may be a good idea, but I agree with the PP that likely the largest change has been to his workload. This sort of problem can be common when ex-RS ponies go to private homes.

How much did you ride him in the 5 days prior to the hack?

Going onto spring grass with a reduction in workload is likely to make any pony on their toes and excited- although a poorly fitting saddle won't help.

If you can put him on working livery, I would do so ASAP.
		
Click to expand...

We'd ridden him twice before and then he'd had a day off. I was told that he was happy only being ridden lightly which was exactly what we're looking for. I agree that working livery will suit him - at the moment he is going onto full livery until the new yard can be sure he is suitable for them . . .


----------



## ponytrouble (7 April 2021)

honetpot said:



			I used to have our PC sales list, and I have lots of tales of woe and my advice is always get a pony from a similar set up/facilities as you are going to take it to. A pony that in regular work is the hardest to judge, and not many family homes can provide that level of work.
		
Click to expand...

This is really interesting and I wish I'd known this beforehand. I was very clear with the previous owner how much work he'd be doing, and the sort of yard he was going to and she didn't foresee any problem. But it would have been very hard to foresee this and I had no idea how quiet the yard would be as I hadn't been allowed to visit. x


----------



## paddi22 (7 April 2021)

I have a pony out of loan and is amazing to see how behaviour can change depending on the handling and yard environment.  If the pony has come from a busy structured environment where it had a heavier workload, more workmanlike handling and less grass, then it is logical the the temperament would change going to this new environment.
if it was my pony pony
-I echo the other posters advice that working livery might be worth trying for the pony.
- work on your handling skills to stop the bad manners,  no more barging. learn skills to train and stop it.
- check your saddle fit
- knock off all hard feed if pony is fed.
- know that spring grass will buzz some up a bit.


----------



## Wishfilly (7 April 2021)

ponytrouble said:



			We'd ridden him twice before and then he'd had a day off. I was told that he was happy only being ridden lightly which was exactly what we're looking for. I agree that working livery will suit him - at the moment he is going onto full livery until the new yard can be sure he is suitable for them . . .
		
Click to expand...

In my experience, light work in a RS is different to light work in a private home BUT actually this is ringing some alarm bells- if he is like this in a standard amount of work for a private home, then working him more may not be the answer.

If he rears at the new yard, they may feel he is unsuitable for working livery, which then leaves you with a bit of a problem. 

It's really tough because obviously you really like the pony, but if the offer of a full refund is there, then part of me thinks you should take it- because you could end up 3-6 months down the line with no right to a refund and still having issues. And two yard changes in a short space of time will undoubtedly unsettle the pony. 

I agree that in general you're best finding a pony that is already happily doing the job which you want him to do.


----------



## ponytrouble (7 April 2021)

paddi22 said:



			I have a pony out of loan and is amazing to see how behaviour can change depending on the handling and yard environment.  If the pony has come from a busy structured environment where it had a heavier workload, more workmanlike handling and less grass, then it is logical the the temperament would change going to this new environment.
if it was my pony pony
-I echo the other posters advice that working livery might be worth trying for the pony.
- work on your handling skills to stop the bad manners,  no more barging. learn skills to train and stop it.
- check your saddle fit
- knock off all hard feed if pony is fed.
- know that spring grass will buzz some up a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - this is all really helpful.


----------



## paddi22 (7 April 2021)

ponytrouble said:



			Thank you - this is all really helpful.
		
Click to expand...

it's amazing how different combinations of yards and kids can totally change a pony. we've had some on loan to different people over the years, and if those people ever met up they'd think they were talking about different ponies!  one cob turned into a rearing nappy refuser with one kid, and then went to another where the kid was flying around 90s events on it!  you are approaching it the right way and very logically, so I'm sure you will get it sorted!


----------



## ponytrouble (7 April 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			In my experience, light work in a RS is different to light work in a private home BUT actually this is ringing some alarm bells- if he is like this in a standard amount of work for a private home, then working him more may not be the answer.

If he rears at the new yard, they may feel he is unsuitable for working livery, which then leaves you with a bit of a problem.

It's really tough because obviously you really like the pony, but if the offer of a full refund is there, then part of me thinks you should take it- because you could end up 3-6 months down the line with no right to a refund and still having issues. And two yard changes in a short space of time will undoubtedly unsettle the pony.

I agree that in general you're best finding a pony that is already happily doing the job which you want him to do.
		
Click to expand...

This is very much playing on my mind - my main priority, naturally, is keeping my daughter safe and at the moment she can't ride him. I've agreed with the previous owner that we will try the new yard for one month (where they have another pony for my tiny human to ride so she isn't missing out). He has to go on full livery there which is three times what I've been paying for my current set up and I can't throw money away on a project. I am nervous that another yard move will be unsettling. He is like a different pony to the one we saw so is clearly highly unsettled and anxious which is just devastating really. I am obviously hoping that four weeks will be enough for him to see that we're not so bad, but I also want what's best for him and a month should give us enough time for us all to understand what that really is. Sigh - the emotional investment is strong right now!!


----------



## ponytrouble (7 April 2021)

paddi22 said:



			it's amazing how different combinations of yards and kids can totally change a pony. we've had some on loan to different people over the years, and if those people ever met up they'd think they were talking about different ponies!  one cob turned into a rearing nappy refuser with one kid, and then went to another where the kid was flying around 90s events on it!  you are approaching it the right way and very logically, so I'm sure you will get it sorted!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for saying that - I am literally boring everyone I know to tears about this pony. I question everything a million times and am so keen to do the right thing by my daughter - and by him as well.


----------



## Wishfilly (7 April 2021)

ponytrouble said:



			This is very much playing on my mind - my main priority, naturally, is keeping my daughter safe and at the moment she can't ride him. I've agreed with the previous owner that we will try the new yard for one month (where they have another pony for my tiny human to ride so she isn't missing out). He has to go on full livery there which is three times what I've been paying for my current set up and I can't throw money away on a project. I am nervous that another yard move will be unsettling. He is like a different pony to the one we saw so is clearly highly unsettled and anxious which is just devastating really. I am obviously hoping that four weeks will be enough for him to see that we're not so bad, but I also want what's best for him and a month should give us enough time for us all to understand what that really is. Sigh - the emotional investment is strong right now!!
		
Click to expand...

It sounds very tough for you and trying the new yard for a month seems like a good idea. 

It is so hard with kids because you need them to be safe, and the financial side of things is tough too- but equally sending a pony back is very tricky. 

I hope things work out for you!


----------



## ponytrouble (7 April 2021)

T


Wishfilly said:



			It sounds very tough for you and trying the new yard for a month seems like a good idea.

It is so hard with kids because you need them to be safe, and the financial side of things is tough too- but equally sending a pony back is very tricky.

I hope things work out for you!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  I'm trying to be a realist and an optimist at the same time which is absolutely blowing my brain right now!! We're also going to have to build up a lot of trust as having seen him rear it will take a lot for me to put my daughter on him again. I'm lucky the previous owner has been so supportive really! It will be heartbreaking if we have to send him back but this is meant to be a fun hobby for a child - not a bloody crash test course.


----------



## Wishfilly (7 April 2021)

ponytrouble said:



			T

Thank you  I'm trying to be a realist and an optimist at the same time which is absolutely blowing my brain right now!! We're also going to have to build up a lot of trust as having seen him rear it will take a lot for me to put my daughter on him again. I'm lucky the previous owner has been so supportive really! It will be heartbreaking if we have to send him back but this is meant to be a fun hobby for a child - not a bloody crash test course.
		
Click to expand...

I can imagine how tough it is, and it is easy for people on here to take the emotion out of it- which is much harder for you. It sounds like you are being really sensible, and I hope things work out.


----------



## ponytrouble (7 April 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			I can imagine how tough it is, and it is easy for people on here to take the emotion out of it- which is much harder for you. It sounds like you are being really sensible, and I hope things work out.
		
Click to expand...




Wishfilly said:



			I can imagine how tough it is, and it is easy for people on here to take the emotion out of it- which is much harder for you. It sounds like you are being really sensible, and I hope things work out.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much. This has been a long-held dream for my daughter and to see it crashing down around us is deeply upsetting. I really appreciate everyone's advice here - I'm a new member and am so glad I registered today.


----------



## JackFrost (7 April 2021)

Probably just adding more uncertainty - but this pony has had a complete and sudden change of diet, on top of mental stress of the move. I don't personally have experience of ulcers - others here will be more knowledgeable of whether this might apply. 
With the spring grass as well, it will have affected his metabolism, which can show up in behaviour. If he only came  days ago, he has been through a lot. There is a tendency with (big) horses to consider the veterinary issues, but write off ponies as just being 'naughty'.


----------



## paddi22 (7 April 2021)

ponytrouble said:



			Thank you so much. This has been a long-held dream for my daughter and to see it crashing down around us is deeply upsetting. I really appreciate everyone's advice here - I'm a new member and am so glad I registered today.
		
Click to expand...

If you tweak the management you will notice a big change in the behaviour I'd imagine. There are a few things you can do on your end to help improve things. How confident or experienced are you in handling ponies yourself? The fidgeting, pawing and barging are all just rudeness and there are techniques you can use to help improve his manners. Is there an instructor you could pay for like a half hour 'on the ground' lesson to watch how you are handling him and teach you techniques to keep him more mannerly. Sometimes you really have to be very black and white and strict with ponies and telling them off when they are being cheeky, sometimes its a simple as saying a firm 'no', sometimes you need to back them up, sometimes they need a tap. if you weren't 100% confident you were being strict enough, maybe just get an on the ground lesson with some you experienced who you trust there.


----------



## ponytrouble (7 April 2021)

JunoJones said:



			Probably just adding more uncertainty - but this pony has had a complete and sudden change of diet, on top of mental stress of the move. I don't personally have experience of ulcers - others here will be more knowledgeable of whether this might apply.
With the spring grass as well, it will have affected his metabolism, which can show up in behaviour. If he only came  days ago, he has been through a lot. There is a tendency with (big) horses to consider the veterinary issues, but write off ponies as just being 'naughty'.
		
Click to expand...

Another really interesting post - thank you. I have tried to replicate his diet as much as possible, but I think the grass is richer where we are and he hadn't been turned out properly since January so this is actually a huge change. I am going to investigate the possibility of ulcers now. The funny thing is that I've never really thought of him as being naughty - just hugely unsettled and out of his comfort zone x


----------



## paddi22 (7 April 2021)

the spring grass can really affect some. I've a pony got on loan to a lovely kid, who is a good rider and I've still been going up every few days to give her a lesson to cope with the pony being more buzzed up.


----------



## ponytrouble (7 April 2021)

paddi22 said:



			If you tweak the management you will notice a big change in the behaviour I'd imagine. There are a few things you can do on your end to help improve things. How confident or experienced are you in handling ponies yourself? The fidgeting, pawing and barging are all just rudeness and there are techniques you can use to help improve his manners. Is there an instructor you could pay for like a half hour 'on the ground' lesson to watch how you are handling him and teach you techniques to keep him more mannerly. Sometimes you really have to be very black and white and strict with ponies and telling them off when they are being cheeky, sometimes its a simple as saying a firm 'no', sometimes you need to back them up, sometimes they need a tap. if you weren't 100% confident you were being strict enough, maybe just get an on the ground lesson with some you experienced who you trust there.
		
Click to expand...

I definitely wasn't being firm enough to begin with but have learnt from it and have been working with him on the ground to be the well mannered pony he can be (the back expert who came gave me some fundamentals and was amazingly helpful). The new YO is tremendously helpful and will be supporting me with this longer term to make sure he isn't being bolshy and rude (I have experience with ponies but not really with difficult ponies so this is an - unexpected - learning curve).


----------



## ponytrouble (7 April 2021)

paddi22 said:



			the spring grass can really affect some. I've a pony got on loan to a lovely kid, who is a good rider and I've still been going up every few days to give her a lesson to cope with the pony being more buzzed up.
		
Click to expand...

Ours is really rich at the moment so that isn't helping - plus he hadn't been out for months so is really loving it.


----------



## Nicnac (7 April 2021)

Sounds like he's enjoying the spring grass which could have upset his digestive system if he's been stabled for months.  Rather than testing for ulcers, try a Probiotic such as Gut Balancer and keep using throughout the new move.  

Everything else you are doing including saddle refit sounds fine.  He will also be fit coming from a riding school so the lack of work will also have an impact.  If he's out 24/7 I wouldn't give him any hard feed at all.


----------



## Pinkvboots (7 April 2021)

You could try some magnesium they often lack it in spring when the grass is rich.


----------



## ponytrouble (7 April 2021)

JunoJones said:



			Probably just adding more uncertainty - but this pony has had a complete and sudden change of diet, on top of mental stress of the move. I don't personally have experience of ulcers - others here will be more knowledgeable of whether this might apply.
With the spring grass as well, it will have affected his metabolism, which can show up in behaviour. If he only came  days ago, he has been through a lot. There is a tendency with (big) horses to consider the veterinary issues, but write off ponies as just being 'naughty'.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the suggestion but he doesn't have any of the symptoms of ulcers so I think this is more down to being wildly unsettled and hating his new environment. Sigh - doesn't make you feel good as a new owner


----------



## paddi22 (7 April 2021)

ponytrouble said:



			Thank you for the suggestion but he doesn't have any of the symptoms of ulcers so I think this is more down to being wildly unsettled and hating his new environment. Sigh - doesn't make you feel good as a new owner 

Click to expand...


if it's any consolation, this happens to a huge amount of people who get a new horse and move yard! I've gone through it myself many times figuring out what has changed behaviour. so it's not you, if anything you are handling it better than most by being logical and figuring out what's going on. You have the support of the old owner which is fantastic. You sound like you have a good support network you can use there too.  he sounds like he's enjoying his new environment a bit TOO much, so I wouldn't worry about him! a bit more work, a few more manners and a bit less sugar will probably sort him out!


----------



## EASTIE17 (7 April 2021)

How long did the previous owners have him?
We had a pony that sounded a little like this, his problem was that he was gelded late (At 5) so when in a new place in his brain he wanted to establish his place in the pecking order so was fixated on seeing the other horses/ponies there and that was his main focus in life, everything else paled into insignificance with him which resulted in bad behaviour when you wanted him to do anything else.
I put him on rigcalm which helped alot, he also settled down into a routine over a number of weeks once he knew he couldn't get away with certain things and just got used to the new location and less fixated on his place in the herd.


----------



## Winters100 (7 April 2021)

Sounds as if you are doing all the right things.  Spring is a funny time for horses, sometimes the most laid back ones have silly spells.

I doubt that the problem is doping or withholding of water - if the previous owner has offered to take pony back then they sound genuine. 

I would say keep in touch with the previous owner, sort out the saddle and see how you get on with the new yard.  If you think he needs more work maybe look for a gutsy child who would like some riding from time to time.

Good luck and I hope that you will soon be letting us know that you have the perfect pony!


----------



## ponytrouble (7 April 2021)

Nicnac said:



			Sounds like he's enjoying the spring grass which could have upset his digestive system if he's been stabled for months.  Rather than testing for ulcers, try a Probiotic such as Gut Balancer and keep using throughout the new move. 

Everything else you are doing including saddle refit sounds fine.  He will also be fit coming from a riding school so the lack of work will also have an impact.  If he's out 24/7 I wouldn't give him any hard feed at all.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## ponytrouble (7 April 2021)

EASTIE17 said:



			How long did the previous owners have him?
We had a pony that sounded a little like this, his problem was that he was gelded late (At 5) so when in a new place in his brain he wanted to establish his place in the pecking order so was fixated on seeing the other horses/ponies there and that was his main focus in life, everything else paled into insignificance with him which resulted in bad behaviour when you wanted him to do anything else.
I put him on rigcalm which helped alot, he also settled down into a routine over a number of weeks once he knew he couldn't get away with certain things and just got used to the new location and less fixated on his place in the herd.
		
Click to expand...

He was there for 6 years and was always middle ranked in the herd. I will look into rigcalm, thank you. I'm waiting for a magnesium based calmer to arrive so hoping that will also help


----------



## ponytrouble (7 April 2021)

Winters100 said:



			Sounds as if you are doing all the right things.  Spring is a funny time for horses, sometimes the most laid back ones have silly spells.

I doubt that the problem is doping or withholding of water - if the previous owner has offered to take pony back then they sound genuine.

I would say keep in touch with the previous owner, sort out the saddle and see how you get on with the new yard.  If you think he needs more work maybe look for a gutsy child who would like some riding from time to time.

Good luck and I hope that you will soon be letting us know that you have the perfect pony!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  I hope so too and will certainly report back x


----------



## brighteyes (7 April 2021)

Look up Redmone on here! You'll have to back a loooong way but she had some famously challenging times with their (older) pony and overcame the many different problems and mixed advice. Dolly was the love of their lives, and they were straight novices when they bought her. Truly, she came right round - eventually!

Sorry to hear of the disaster hack but some ponies can get very institutionalised and it sounds like yours has had a huge change to his routine. 10 days is nothing at all in the re-establishing of everything he knows. What if he had a special friend or pair bond he is really missing? Nobody takes this into account, and it mystifies me somewhat, although they do make new friends quickly. Welshies are sparky and a B has the extra refinement and blood, so expect it to surface now and again. 
Be VERY watchful of the grass and at 18 Cushing's will be lurking and causing hormonal problems you'll need to deal with in the autumn and winter. Do NOT let him get fat, or you'll have another set of problems to deal with - exercise is you ally in all of this.

It's reassuring to know the previous owner is willing to take him back if all else fails. Take a step away and understand he is a living creature and doesn't realise you have all your hopes and dreams piled on his back. Literally.  I have always had Welshies and they are awesome. Ours is 21 now and still a handful but the most wonderful boy.
Good luck and don't panic. Let us know how it goes with the new yard.


----------



## ponytrouble (7 April 2021)

brighteyes said:



			Look up Redmone on here! You'll have to back a loooong way but she had some famously challenging times with their (older) pony and overcame the many different problems and mixed advice. Dolly was the love of their lives, and they were straight novices when they bought her. Truly, she came right round - eventually!

Sorry to hear of the disaster hack but some ponies can get very institutionalised and it sounds like yours has had a huge change to his routine. 10 days is nothing at all in the re-establishing of everything he knows. What if he had a special friend or pair bond he is really missing? Nobody takes this into account, and it mystifies me somewhat, although they do make new friends quickly. Welshies are sparky and a B has the extra refinement and blood, so expect it to surface now and again.
Be VERY watchful of the grass and at 18 Cushing's will be lurking and causing hormonal problems you'll need to deal with in the autumn and winter. Do NOT let him get fat, or you'll have another set of problems to deal with - exercise is you ally in all of this.

It's reassuring to know the previous owner is willing to take him back if all else fails. Take a step away and understand he is a living creature and doesn't realise you have all your hopes and dreams piled on his back. Literally.  I have always had Welshies and they are awesome. Ours is 21 now and still a handful but the most wonderful boy.
Good luck and don't panic. Let us know how it goes with the new yard.
		
Click to expand...

What a lovely message. i completely agree and am trying so hard to do the best for him. He is enjoying the grass but isn't fat yet - and I am monitoring this. Thank you x


----------



## Lillian_paddington (7 April 2021)

Having worked at a RS 'light work' could well mean 2 hour long lessons/hacks a day! Even horses in truly light work at a RS will be ridden pretty much every day for an hour - it is a different meaning to light work in a private home. A horse only doing 2 or 3 hours work a week just isn't worth the stable space for most RS. 
10 days is not much time at all - it's worrying when they change completely from what you see at the trial but that pony is still there, and is probably needing a combination of well fitting tack, enough work and feeling settled and at home to bring him out again. My new horse was very unsettled when we got her, the first few days she bucked, tanked off, was nasty to tack up, bolshy on the ground... although the behaviour did start to improve we then moved yards and it was the best thing for her. She still had her moments in the first month but she chilled out immediately after we moved. Some yards just have a better 'vibe' for the horses.


----------



## Lois Lame (8 April 2021)

Birker2020 said:



			Just be aware that when trying a horse if it is very quiet and withdrawn it may not necessarily be doped but water could well have been withheld which results in calmer behaviour simply due to its dehydrated nature.  It's a very old trick that dealers have used in the past.

That's why its essential to see a horse/pony loose in its usual stable and check it has access to water (along with checking at the same time that its not been crib biting and it doesn't windsuck or weave.) The same goes with it's field or paddock, check water has not been withheld.
		
Click to expand...

I havn't read all the thread yet, but I'd just like to add to add...

I read here on H&H forum in the recent past that not only does one have to check that water is available, one also has to check that salt hasn't been put in it. I thought it very interesting as I had not until then heard of the water-withholding trick or the adding-of-salt-so-horse-won't-drink-it trick).

BTW, I don't think any of this applies to your fellow, OP.


----------



## Haywain (11 April 2021)

It could just be the different yard. When I moved my old lad, he reacted very badly to his new yard. He was very stressed and really difficult. It wasn't the first time I'd moved him, and had never had quite a reaction like I did. If I hadn't owned him for 10 years with no problems at all, and had just bought him I might well have thought I'd had a "dodgy dealer" experience. We worked our way through it, and eventually moved to a new yard, where he went straight back to his earlier easy going self. Go figure!


----------



## ponytrouble (14 April 2021)

Thank you everyone for such helpful advice. A brief update . . . we have moved into the new yard where he is surrounded by other horses and he is so much happier. He's still anxious being groomed outside the stable block but we're now grooming him in his stable so that he doesn't have to worry about being away from the others. My daughter hasn't ridden him properly yet as we're taking it very slowly, but she is excited to ride him again which is a big step towards a happy place together . . .fingers crossed!


----------



## ester (14 April 2021)

good news, fingers crossed it continues! , welshies can take moves/routine disruption a bit to heart sometimes.


----------



## misst (18 April 2021)

I hope it is going well for you and your daughter. Do search for Redmond and her Dolly and her daughter - it will help you just to know how "normal" some of the feelings you are experiencing are


----------



## ponytrouble (22 April 2021)

Another update. Sadly it hasn't worked out. After a little bit of settling in time, plus an osteopath (with a prescription we're following), new saddle and teeth check, we had a couple of lessons and on the second lesson the pony bucked on every transition into canter. My daughter sat it beautifully but this isn't what we signed up for. He remains fidgety on the ground and throws his back end into her when she's grooming or tacking up. I am extremely disappointed to say he will be going back. 

Thank you so much for all advice.


----------



## brighteyes (22 April 2021)

ponytrouble said:



			Another update. Sadly it hasn't worked out. After a little bit of settling in time, plus an osteopath (with a prescription we're following), new saddle and teeth check, we had a couple of lessons and on the second lesson the pony bucked on every transition into canter. My daughter sat it beautifully but this isn't what we signed up for. He remains fidgety on the ground and throws his back end into her when she's grooming or tacking up. I am extremely disappointed to say he will be going back.

Thank you so much for all advice.
		
Click to expand...

How very disappointing for you and your daughter. I'm so glad returning him is an available option. I hope you find your dream pony and he finds a home where he'll be happy.


----------



## ponytrouble (23 April 2021)

brighteyes said:



			How very disappointing for you and your daughter. I'm so glad returning him is an available option. I hope you find your dream pony and he finds a home where he'll be happy.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - fingers crossed! The DC of our pony club has just emailed me to say her 35 year old pony has just returned from her loan home and is seeking a rider so we're going to try her and see if it's a good match.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 April 2021)

I was going to say how disappointing for you and your daughter but I've just seen the update about the DC's pony.  I hope that works out well!


----------



## Squeak (23 April 2021)

Good and bad news.  Shame to hear it didn't work out with your previous pony but fingers crossed for the DC's


----------



## Fjord (23 April 2021)

So sorry your pony didn't work out, I do hope the DC's pony can help fill the gap. Ponies can change so much with different environments and we don't have a crystal ball to see what's going to happen.


----------



## misst (25 April 2021)

At least you can say you really tried and you've done the right thing by daughter and pony. I really hope the DCs pony works out for you both. These old PC ponies are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Winters100 (26 April 2021)

Sorry that it did not work out, but really well done for recognising that the pony is not a good fit and taking steps.  I believe that this course of action will cause much less heartache than struggling on with a pony who is probably never going to be what you want.

Do let us know how it goes with DCs pony.  These 'been there, done that' ponies are absolute gems to give confidence and experience, as Misst said worth their weight in gold.

Good luck!


----------

